# 7mm mag swift scirocco



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am thinking about using the 150 grain scirocco for use on deer, elk, moose, and possibly black bear. i have heard this bullet being great for elk and moose but will it have to much for deer? i want a good bullet as this year i have a mule buck draw and they can get upto and over 400 pounds and 250 yard shots are the norm.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The Swift Scirocco is just fine for deer I have used them in 3 different calibers 7mm ,.30 and ,.338 and they worked just fine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just the opposite Albertahunter. A bonded core or any type of premium bullet because it is tough will not open as readily in smaller game like deer, hence they cause less damage than the average bullet. When I am sitting on a hill and a long shot may present itself I have more fragile bullets loaded and setting at hand for just such an occasion. Beyond 500 yards I wouldn't shoot a deer with a bonded or any type of heavily constructed bullet, but they are just the ticket in high velocity rifles for those shots under 100 yards.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

yes i will be using a 7mm rem mag whish is very fast., i was thinking of maybe using remignton accutip 140 or 150 grain instead and leave the sciroccos for elk and moose.


----------

